# SLR's for £250-£300 budget.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm looking to buy a SLR camera with a budget of £250-£325 next month, basically it's main function will be for work, something not too technical and must have multi point focus.

Will I notice a huge difference in picture quality over my Sony Finepix compact? 
I like my Sony for ease of use, but it doesn't always capture the picture how I see it (if that makes sense) I'm hoping a better camera will or I'll learn to do so.

Any recommendations please and any extra's needed.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

if its a DSLR your looking for the canon 350d would be a good camera.


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Nikon D50x can be had for £280 i think..


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

50x? 

camerapricebuster.co.uk will give you the lowest prices....

Bret


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

How does the Nikon D60 fair or even the D40?

Nikon D60 AF-S 18-55 DX II: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Mate - I think the sensor size on DSLR will show you a great improvement over the finepix, quality increases with size

D60 would be a great bet, go handle one and see how you get on with it in your hand, Barnsey did just that and ended up with a canon as it felt easier to use for him.

HTH


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> Mate - I think the sensor size on DSLR will show you a great improvement over the finepix, quality increases with size
> 
> D60 would be a great bet, go handle one and see how you get on with it in your hand, Barnsey did just that and ended up with a canon as it felt easier to use for him.
> 
> HTH


Thanks Graham, will bend your ear at the ****neys this Saturday if your going.:thumb:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm still using my Sony a100 - had it for a few years now. You'd be able to pick up the newer a200 (IIRC) in this price range. However, Sony aren't really focused at 'that' industry, unlike the Nikon, Canon range etc..

Still, it does the job :thumb:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> How does the Nikon D60 fair or even the D40?
> 
> Nikon D60 AF-S 18-55 DX II: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo


The Nikons are silly money for the quality of kit you get. :thumb:

I think the area you will really notice is when you're shooting in low light and need to turn the ISO up to still get a decent shutter speed and hence sharp picture.

The noise levels on DSLRs are phenomenal. My Nikon D80 shoots as well at ISO1600 as my Ricoh R6 compact shoots at ISO200. :doublesho

D40?? - http://www.warehouseexpress.com/category/basecategory.aspx?cat03=3065&Brand=168&Range=120#first

Only 6 Megapixel on the D40 though, so you may want to go up the ladder a bit to the D60.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> Thanks Graham, will bend your ear at the ****neys this Saturday if your going.:thumb:


No probs - see you there, I am the one that looks like he's out on day release....:thumb:


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Far be it for me to buck the trend, but are you sure it's a DSLR you really want?

DSLR's are great tools. I have one so I must think they have something to offer, but they are not the answer for everything.

If you want a camera mainly for work I would have thought that a better quality compact or bridge camera would be a better option. I don't know how old your current camera is but I'm sure there are better compacts out there which will give you better results, yet still be easy to use and small and handy to keep in your glovebox or jacket pocket.

The canon G10 has had rave reviews about it's image quality, but might be just out of your price range, but I'm sure there are other compacts with good quality images.

Worth thinking about.

http://www.luminous-landscape.com/reviews/kidding.shtml


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Canon's ebay outlet is great :thumb: http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Canon-Outlet_Canon-EOS-SLR-Cameras_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ3QQftidZ2QQtZkm

Refurbished models (which is nothing to be scarred of and can often mean that something happened to original box for example), but you still get full warranty and is well worth checking out to save some bucks

The 400D I picked up for £270 was unused and has been spot on for the 14 months since. They tend to come with the standard 18-55 lens which is pretty mediocre to be fair (in the world of nice lenses), but fine for learning the DSLR with

Well worth checking out and monitoring for a while to see how much they go for - then, once you've gauged the level, bid on a couple but keep your bid just below the usual selling price. You need to deliberately miss out on a couple, but once you do, a Second Chance Offer will roll through for the amount your willing to pay (provided it's a realistically close offer you've been putting in though )

Billy bargain


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

OK, so I am new to the whole expensive camera thing.... what lens would I need for doing some nice detailing shots?!?!?!?!?!

Does it need to be smaller, or bigger.........


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> OK, so I am new to the whole expensive camera thing.... what lens would I need for doing some nice detailing shots?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Does it need to be smaller, or bigger.........


A standard lens (18-55mm kit lens) will suffice for most stuff, as they can go wide angle to get the whole car in or a bit closer to get details. The only thing you can't do with that lens is a super close up macro shot as is sometimes seen for beading photos. But those lenses cost more than the camera itself! I'm sure you can pick up an 18-55mm or thereabouts lens for fairly cheap these days.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Lloyd71 said:


> A standard lens (18-55mm kit lens) will suffice for most stuff, as they can go wide angle to get the whole car in or a bit closer to get details. The only thing you can't do with that lens is a super close up macro shot as is sometimes seen for beading photos. But those lenses cost more than the camera itself! I'm sure you can pick up an 18-55mm or thereabouts lens for fairly cheap these days.


I am looking at close up macro lens on ebay for just over a tenner....

Not really interested in cameras etc...just need a good one to take better shots with!!

so 18-55 should be OK...:thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> I am looking at close up macro lens on ebay for just over a tenner....


At that price it will be one of the following;
-A close up filter (Magnifies things, usually by 10x)
-A con
-Broken

A proper Macro lens for any SLR will set you back about £300!


----------



## Star2 (Aug 20, 2008)

James_R said:


> The Nikons are silly money for the quality of kit you get. :thumb:
> 
> I think the area you will really notice is when you're shooting in low light and need to turn the ISO up to still get a decent shutter speed and hence sharp picture.
> 
> ...


I have the D40 and been very happy with it, and would definitely recommend, especially given the price. I have tried my mates D80 too, and the lens had a greater range but apart from that (given the conditions were the same as we used them side by side) there wasn't a massive difference. I may even be able to get some side by side shots to compare.

I suppose what I am saying is that I doubt you'd be disappointed with the D40.


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

6 Megapixel will print up to A3 with out any problem. A test was done recently by an american I think 6 megapixel picture in A3 against a 25+ megapixel picture again in A3 and no one could tell the difference between the two. This makes a good read about the whole megapixel thing http://www.kenrockwell.com/tech/mpmyth.htm

I was looking for a camera for ages decided on the D40 in the end doubt I will ever get the best out of it, and will upgrade in the end but because of want rather than need.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

10MP is necessary for A2. Depends on the print resolution: 4000 x 3000 pix @ 300dpi --> 13" x 10". That's around A3. The demand for more MP is from print houses.

... macro lenses.....

- diopter lenses for the front can / will help. The main issue is whether you need magnification over 1x.
- macro *doesn't mean anything for itself except the ability to focus close to the end of the lens*. A 35 macro may only do 1:3 but still get pretty close; my 50 does 1:1 and I don't honestly see why you "need" macro *if* you get a lens that can focus closely (my kit 18-55 goes down to 22cm - and that 22cm is from the focal plane, i.e the back of the camera, NOT the front of the lens!)

Check the specs on the lens before you buy. Cheap stuff is cheap for a reason!

Bret


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

second hand 30D, ebay £250-£300


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

What are peoples thoughts about the D40....hopefully my Canon S5-IS is being sold on Monday.....and I am more than likely going to go for a Nikon D40....not fussed about it only doing 6MP as we all know more MP doesnt mean better!

Really after info from peeps out there who have one....


----------



## Star2 (Aug 20, 2008)

My thoughts on the D40 (I have one btw) are that for the money it seems like a no brainer. I'm a bit picky when it comes to buying stuff, but I can honestly say that I have always picked up the D40 and known I made the right decision. The screen is clear, start up very fast and the picture quality far better than I expected. It is not to heavy which is great if you have to carry it about on holidays/days out etc, and at the price its not too much of a liability. 

At this level, I would say that it the person that is using it that affects the photo far more than the camera itself.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Star....I am uber picky too.

I am deffo in the class of being good but not a pro!

I think it will serve me fine and the fact that you can get proper lenses will make it versatile for all my needs.

One other question is what size do your filter lenses (CPL, UV etc) need to be 55/58mm??


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks guys, been to try a few out and at the moment it's a toss up between the Nikon D40 & D60 based upon the feedback received..:thumb:


----------



## Star2 (Aug 20, 2008)

nick_mcuk said:


> Thanks Star....I am uber picky too.
> 
> I am deffo in the class of being good but not a pro!
> 
> ...


Think it was 52mm from memory.


----------



## Star2 (Aug 20, 2008)

Just one thing.....don't buy a camera (or indeed anything) from Pixmania. Thought I would mention it in case you are tempted by the low price :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Cool was going to try London Camera Exchange or failing that Jessops..Argos and Tescos seem to do them cheap

Whats the probs with pixmainia?


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

nick_mcuk said:


> Whats the probs with pixmainia?


Pretty much everything.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

LOL Jessops/LCE it is then!!!


----------



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

Another vote here for the D40


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

warehouse-express
rgblabs
cameraking
canon uk


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

byrnes said:


> Nikon D50x can be had for £280 i think..


I did mean then D40X not D50.
which is here http://www.dslrcamerasarena.com/nikon-d40x-10-2mp-digital-slr-camera.html

I got myself a D60, and its fantastic. Cant go wrong with a Nikon.


----------



## Star2 (Aug 20, 2008)

nick_mcuk said:


> Cool was going to try London Camera Exchange or failing that Jessops..Argos and Tescos seem to do them cheap
> 
> Whats the probs with pixmainia?


See my post......

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=107745

Based in France and a pain in the ****!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks guys for the valued input, went out yesterday and picked up a Nikon D40 in the end, well chuffed with it and just need to learn how to use it properly now & get the most from it's functions.:thumb:

Couple of quick ones on auto mode, typically had just started raining.:wall:



















Below taken on the Sony compact for comparison.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Ok I am now going to get my D40 today!!

Was thinking about a D60 but cant find any in Jessops Locally....these pisc have just confirmed that A D40 is plenty good enough!

Just had a look on ebay and you can get the fake Nikon fitted cases for the d40 dirt cheap.....so will deffo just be getting the camera body and lense from Jessops this am them followed by some ebay purchases!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> Ok I am now going to get my D40 today!!
> 
> Was thinking about a D60 but cant find any in Jessops Locally....these pisc have just confirmed that A D40 is plenty good enough!
> 
> Just had a look on ebay and you can get the fake Nikon fitted cases for the d40 dirt cheap.....so will deffo just be getting the camera body and lense from Jessops this am them followed by some ebay purchases!


Got a link to the cases Nick?

Best price from the high street I got was from Jessops, Camera, filter and M/card £270.00, also should come now as std with the AF lense.
Curry's had one left which was the demo model but wanted £240.00, fingerprints and all.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Gleammachine said:


> Got a link to the cases Nick?
> 
> Best price from the high street I got was from Jessops, Camera, filter and M/card £270.00, also should come now as std with the AF lense.
> Curry's had one left which was the demo model but wanted £240.00, fingerprints and all.


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....5401&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching

There you go mate.

Got my D40 this morning and wow what a bit of kit for £249!!

Loving it already....had a quick scan through the manual and have already picked up most of the settings.... 

I well recomend the D40...and also Jessops in Reading the guy that sevrved me was brill (name was Tom) and he really knew his stuff.


----------

